

Ask HN: How to pitch when you're not solving a problem - mw67

Hi, we have launched a startup couple of months ago with a seed round and given the traction we have we are now raising our series A.
Most the pitch deck I&#x27;ve seen involve a slide &quot;problem you&#x27;re solving&quot;.
Our startup doesn&#x27;t really solve a problem, it just helps people do what they used to in a fun way. 
How would you pitch something that doesn&#x27;t solve a real problem but improve what&#x27;s existing?
======
nostrademons
It sounds like the problem you're solving is "people like to be amused."

